# What registration does your GSD have?



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just curious to which registration everyones GSD is registered with.... An is it is believed to be a good registation company or not?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Akc


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Akc


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

ckc


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Akc


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ckc


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Akc


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just had Bandit Registered through CKC. Mostly for the photo ID card & registration incase he was ever lost or stolen.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ours are all AKC, and several are also UKC for participation in UKC events.

When people say "CKC" I think it would make sense to specify Canadian or Continental. Canadian is of course the main registry in Canada, and a reputable registry. Continental is not a reputable registry, being popular amongst puppy mill corporations and other questionable sources. Typically ones who don't qualify for registry with repuatable ones like AKC.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had to vote: "not registered" because pending a neutering or at 2 yrs of age if the breeder decides she might want to use him for breeding. ( i left it open to her for now).


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

UKC and AKC. 

We are going to show in the UKC ring, and we will be doing agility and tracking (haven't started tracking yet) in AKC.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

AKC and CKC (Canadian Kennel Club). Gryffon is registered with both. 

I only voted AKC in the poll. I'm assuming that the CKC choice you listed is for the continental kennel club. I think that due to the confusion between the Continental and the Canadian kennel clubs, your poll results will be skewed.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oops, I forgot to clarify. Ours are registered with Continental. But we're not in it for show or working purposes, so we're good with that. I guess you could call us "Light" GSD owners, lol!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

CKC (Canadian)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

CanadianKC and UKC, and with AKC's PAL/ILP program.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Mine are AKC.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Akc.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Our dogs all have their AKC papers. Ike is also registered with UScA in their breed registry program. I don't see a box there for the SV...I would assume some people have dogs imported with foreign registries.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well my dog is registered through CKC cont. not can. CKC cont. is becoming very popular where I am almost as much as AKC. I know AKC is top of the line but I have also heard they can be very difficult to work with if you are in the breeding line. My mom has a Shepherd that is ACA I have not even heard of ACA before.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and Kenya are both AKC, UKC, and CPE (Canine Performance Events - for agility). Nikon's scorebook and pedigree certification are WDA and he'll probably be getting a DVG scorebook as well.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> ckc


 Canadian kennel club


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Ours are AKC.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin is AKC registered and Noire is CKC (Canadian) registered. I checked CKC in the poll thinking you meant the Canadian registry and not the Continental one.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna is AKC and I am working on getting her USA/SV dual enrollment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is limited AKC, I was going to do a UKC but they decided to split from SDA so I never followed thru...he is also UScA and will be DVG shortly.
Kacie supposedly has "papers somewhere" and Onyx none...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I said AKC, but one of mine is currently SV. I will get AKC on her though.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

USA/SV and AKC on all.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

POA: Argentinian GSD club and KCC: Kennel Club de Chile, 

Both FCI affiliated


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Akk578 said:


> Well my dog is registered through CKC cont. not can. *CKC cont. is becoming very popular* where I am almost as much as AKC. I know AKC is top of the line but I have also heard they can be very difficult to work with if you are in the breeding line. My mom has a Shepherd that is ACA I have not even heard of ACA before.


That is so depressing


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sagelfn said:


> That is so depressing


That CKC is becoming very popular Or that AKC is considered top of the line?

Top of the line is not a registry. To the American Specialty, AKC would be what they would be looking at for the most part, but they might use a Canadian or European dog. 

There are a bunch of junk registries in the US. Of US registries, AKC is probably top of the line, but that really does not mean the dogs are good. We really have to get away from the concept that a dog with papers is superior BECAUSE they have papers.


----------



## ramvan134 (Sep 1, 2010)

sv for anni


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

That CKC is popular. I know AKC doesn't mean the dog is quality but it at least means more than CKC which is completely fake.

The fact that its gaining in popularity just means more dogs are being bred irresponsibly and more people are buying dogs irresponsibly. That is depressing.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> That CKC is popular. I know AKC doesn't mean the dog is quality but it at least means more than CKC which is completely fake.
> 
> The fact that its gaining in popularity just means more dogs are being bred irresponsibly and more people are buying dogs irresponsibly. That is depressing.


When we were looking for a puppy..I was shocked to find so many advertisements in local newspapers with CKC registration. I've no doubt that puppy mills are doing this because people are buying !! Supply and demand !


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Neither dog is registered with AKC, UKC, or CKC(Canadian nor Continential) Both are registered with SEACCA, I don't think thats the same as AKC registration. It just shows we own them, and if they get lost or something people will know who to contact.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't have a foreign option on there. 
Both are registered with the ČeskoMoravská Kynologická Unie (Czech). We never bothered to transfer them. No point really.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Both mine and the foster are CKC (Canadian)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Three of the Hooligans are registered with AKC, one has an AKC ILP number, and two of them are also dual registered with UKC.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My boy i'm picking up Monday is ACA registered


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is Canadian Kennel Club (CKC) and American Kennel Club registered (acutally, he's not quite AKC registered yet, as I haven't sent the papers out yet).


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

2 of mine are AKC, another is WKC (which I had never heard of before) and then my shelter rescue is not registered, obviously. All three are papered but I have never transferred ownership since they aren't for show and I certainly don't breed. they are just my family


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AKC Ilp/Pal program. 

Also is registered in DOCNA and ASCA to participate in events.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo (GSD) and Tug (Golden Retriever) are AKC - the mini doxie is a rescue so she isn't registered - but she could qualify if there were a registery for POTFA - Potty On The Floor Assoc.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

:surrender: i know my pup is AKC on full papers... but i have NO clue what any of the rest are?!?!?!? didn't even know there were that many, i knew of a couple.. like 3ish


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> 2 of mine are AKC, another is WKC (which I had never heard of before) and then my shelter rescue is not registered, obviously. All three are papered but I have never transferred ownership since they aren't for show and I certainly don't breed. they are just my family


WKC is World Kennel Club Purebred Dog Registation by the World Kennel Club


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i looked at the WKC website... are they legit? just from the form they seem to be downgraded from AKC in terms of properly confirming its a purebred... but i may have missed something... 
what would be the difference between AKC and WKC.. besides the obvious america and world LOL


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

akc


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah I knew it was World Kennel club but I had never heard of it before I bought this GSD. I didn't expect much about the registration. I met her parents it was obvious they were full blooded but has anyone else done research on WKC? I figured it was a step down from AKC too. It was my neighbor so it was nice to walk next door and get her


----------

